# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Bi fold doors

## lharmer

Hey,
I am looking at purchasing bi fold doors, like the ones below. Can anyone tell me what a good price would be? Also if you have any recommendations of where to purchase them?

----------


## windowfactory

Looks like you are buying these doors from China. GOOD LUCK. Whatever they cost you - you will spend times a thousand getting them fixed after they have fallen apart, if they get to you in one piece. Are you thinking of buying the glass from China as well? In this case be prepared for a real surprise! You will either want to laugh or cry. You WILL NOT save money.

----------


## lharmer

I am not planning on purchasing from China, just included the picture to specify the type of bifolds I mean. 
I am just wondering how much I should expect to pay for bifold doors, like these, in Melbourne?

----------


## president_ltd

depends on lots of things:
 - if its hardwood or metal (aluminium)
 - quality of the runners/sliders
 - whether its a standard size you are after or custom made to fit
 - what kind of glass you want (requirements for safety/laminated glass, low-e, double glazing etc)
 - what kind of hardware you want with them, e.g. weather strips, soft closers, etc. 
plenty of places to choose from in SE Melb, suggest you go visit a few or call them.
e.g. stegbar, lido, Canterbury windows/doors are all in clayton near westall road over the railway not too far from you. 
we have something like what is shown from Canterbury windows in KD hardwood (tas oak) and low-e glass, cost was around $4500 i think. 
you could probably get it for as low as $1500 or upwards of $8K.  depends on what you're after exactly.  and generally speaking you get what you pay for...

----------


## lharmer

Thank you very much. That is the exact information I needed to make a start.

----------


## leeton

I used High-Craft Windows in Fern-Tree Gully, external doors, made from KDHW, 8 lite, Colonial x 4 doors. Can't give you the price, as it was with a bulk order, but I remember chasing around and their prices were very competitive, and the quality of doors and windows fantastic, and great service.

----------


## ed @ ecoclassic

> I am not planning on purchasing from China, just included the picture to specify the type of bifolds I mean. 
> I am just wondering how much I should expect to pay for bifold doors, like these, in Melbourne?

  We can supply these, double glazed, email me your sizes.
Thanks
Ed

----------


## Visionarii Brad

If timber is what you are after, I am also happy to stick my neck out and recommend High Craft in FTG. I have no affilliation with them. 
As a very rough approximation, allow about $800 to $1000 for each double glazed timber panel. Eg a 4 panel 2100H bifold may set you back about $4k. Remember, this is only a guide!!!! Get an actual quote. 
Do yourself a favour and visit as many showrooms as you can to get a strong idea of exactly what you are buying and if you are contemplating aluminium or uPVC, feel free to drop into mine. 
Good luck, 
Brad
--------

----------


## markc

I don't suppose anyone has found a good (inexpensive) supplier of multi-folds in Brisbane. Used or new is fine, but I've got about a 5 metre opening and need to get something within the next few days. Funny how you leave the big purchases to last sometimes. 
Cheers

----------


## melbournian

> Looks like you are buying these doors from China. GOOD LUCK. Whatever they cost you - you will spend times a thousand getting them fixed after they have fallen apart, if they get to you in one piece. Are you thinking of buying the glass from China as well? In this case be prepared for a real surprise! You will either want to laugh or cry. You WILL NOT save money.

  
was lurking around looking for renovation. I have imported one bi-fold aluminum custom made door cost me like 4.8K for a 5 meter X 2.4 meter 5 panel double glazed door. Quotes i got here ranged from 9-12K. It has the AS1288 and AS2088 certified by an Australian company. So far last 10 months no issues. Besides all the bigger building companies import from china. it's matter of knowing which ones are reliable and which ones are not.

----------


## sstyln

markc check ebay. there is a mob who always advertise from QLD

----------


## ed @ ecoclassic

> was lurking around looking for renovation. I have imported one bi-fold aluminum custom made door cost me like 4.8K for a 5 meter X 2.4 meter 5 panel double glazed door. Quotes i got here ranged from 9-12K. It has the AS1288 and AS2088 certified by an Australian company. So far last 10 months no issues. Besides all the bigger building companies import from china. it's matter of knowing which ones are reliable and which ones are not.

  I don't know any building company imports doors & windows, the standards are very difficult... we do and our price for silicon glazed, double glazed, installed in your opening (new build), is below the price you paid.  Fully designed and independently tested here in Australia. 
Ed

----------


## melbournian

> I don't know any building company imports doors & windows, the standards are very difficult... we do and our price for silicon glazed, double glazed, installed in your opening (new build), is below the price you paid.  Fully designed and independently tested here in Australia. 
> Ed

  - i PM you got a new quote with the change in AUD. hope you able give a good price as a i'm looking for new bifold -  FYI-  all the certs are all compliant to NATA (National Association of testing Authority, Australia) which is used by anyone wishing to buy something overseas which has some standards to adhere to in aus. there are many aussie manufacturers overseas who have factories in thailand, china and indonesia who do this

----------


## melbournian

So far - import quote for AUD3.4K (Duty and GST paid, shipping to the door) for 5.5meters (height) X 2.5 meters width (5 leaf) tops all the quotes. If anyone can offer cheaper - pls PM me.

----------

